# speckled kingsnake



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

*speckled kingsnake*
anyone have/breed these


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> *speckled kingsnake*
> anyone have/breed these


They aren't among the more commonly available of the kings.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres a bloke called Neil Little who specialised in these. I think he's on FB?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Snakes n Adders had a very attractive specimen recently. Selling for £200. Not sure if it is still in stock, worth messaging them on Facebook.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

cheers for the replies


----------

